

Show HN: Navigate Github projects more easily - Jonovono
http://gitray.com/

======
Jonovono
Posted this a few days ago but found a bug. Everything should be fixed up now!

Not sure if others will find this useful but sometimes I just wanna quickly
check out a project on github like I would with ST2 but don't wanna have to
clone it so I made this over the last two nights so I could just have a better
overall view of a project.

For example: Here is what the project behind the website looks like:
<http://gitray.com/Jonovono/gitray>

